# Activer serveur VPN sur Linksys WRT54GL DD-WRT



## JP (23 Juin 2007)

Bonjour

Tout est dans le titre
J'ai un Linksys WRT54GL flashé avec dd-wrt.v23_sp2_vpn.zip sans problème
Comment activer le serveur vpn intégré dedans ?

Je veins de passer une apm sur les forums ici et ailleurs mais j'ai l'impression de rater quelque chose

@ +


----------



## maousse (26 Juin 2007)

t'as essayé de suivre des instructions précises ?
si oui, indique la page, et à quelle étape tu bloques.
il faut sans doute éditer un fichier de config pour que le démon du serveur vpn se lance sur ton linksys, et configurer la table de routage. Après les détails, j'en sais pas grand chose dans le détail, mais ça doit être faisable.


----------



## canibal (26 Juin 2007)

salut,
j'avais prévu me réponse avant hier, mais du fait de serveurs macg en rade... enfin passons.

pour ce qui est de l'iso vpn de dd-wrt, tu es limité pour les vpn.

de base tu as seuleemnt le vpn ipsec openvpn en mode client...

pour avoir le serveur il faut que tu recompile a partir des sources openvpn avec l'option --vpn... bon je ne vais pas te faire un cours ici... il y a plein de tuto sur le net (forum dd-wrt)

par contre si la sécu n'est pas non plus un absolu problème... le serveur VPN PPTP devrait te suffir...

pour la mise en oeuvre

Administration->services

dans l'onglet PPTP tu coche enable

Serveur IP -> l'adresse IP de ton routeur par exemple 192.168.1.1
Client IP(s) -> une plage d'adresse IP qui servira de pool DHCP offert aux personnes connectés sur le VPN par exemple 192.168.1.200-220
CHAP-Secrets-> les user que tu veux créer
c'est de la forme 
user * password *
par exemple
user1 * password1 *
toto * titi *

bien faire attention user et password ne doivent etre composé de carcatère spéciaux ni d'espace...
(attention également les user et password sont séparés par des étoiles, et il ne faut pas oublier les expaces entre les différents éléments)


Avec ça, ça doit tourner...

Attenetion parfois tu peux avoir des prblèmes avec les firewal qui bloquent en sortie le PPTP et les VON en général...

[pcclient]-----|firwall | ---------------------(internet)--------|wrt54gl--(localnetwork)

(je parle du firewall coté entreprise 

Bon courrage


----------

